# Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816

## padoor

```
/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/ieee80211.c:1548:20: error: 'const struct net_device_ops' has no member named 'ndo_set_multicast_list'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/ieee80211.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/if_media.h:44:0,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/ieee80211_beacon.c:50:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/../net80211/ieee80211_linux.h:569:61: warning: 'struct vlan_group' declared inside parameter list [enabled by default]

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211/../net80211/ieee80211_linux.h:569:61: warning: its scope is only this definition or declaration, which is probably not what you want [enabled by default]

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.8.8-gentoo'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816 failed (compile phase):

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64  KERNELPATH=/lib/modules/3.8.8-gentoo/build all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3168:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2324:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"          CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}       ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816/net80211'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4165-20110816'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4165.20110816/temp/build.log'

tux ramaswamy # 

```

after making correct kernel configuration still this does not merge

----------

